# Iron head covers, Yes or No?



## lukeysafc100 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi All, 

Wondering what everyoneâ€™s thoughts are on the use of iron headcovers?

Just bought some new irons (T100s) and thinking of getting some to keep them in good condition but there seems to be a stigma around using them.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2019)

They always seem to be a bit of a waste of time to me. The only way to protect a set of clubs is to not use them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2019)

Some sets look good initially but I find those neoprene ones tend to get holes in them very quickly. They also retain moisture and not a good thing now we're in Autumn. I have had them but never again so a no from me


----------



## MartynB (Oct 3, 2019)

Good lord no, like wearing socks with sandals.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

If you want them to protect your irons, get them. I've never bothered, and with the odd set of softer heads I've been disappointed at how easy they pick up the odd dent. But you're going to be hitting the ground with a swing speed that's more likely to put dinks and dents in them.

I wouldn't let anyone's perception of stigma stop me if I wanted them but they're not for me.


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Its worth having them just to get rid of the annoying 'clatter' noise


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 3, 2019)

No. Awful thing
Close thread


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

_Open thread_

Yes, get some

_Close thread _


----------



## Tiger man (Oct 3, 2019)

If you want to protect them new babies do it.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2019)

I've always used them and have never received any snide comments *before* I swing.......


----------



## 2blue (Oct 3, 2019)

No... just another thing to lose/misplace.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 3, 2019)

Ive no problem with them but get the ones you can tie together. If you don't, you will lose them.
Every pro shop in the world has a box full of lost head/iron covers


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2019)

If you like the look of bag chattered heads then don't get them.
You'll not protect the face or sole from ground impact but you can save yourself unsightly scars from heads rubbing together.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

They are a faff and irritation to your pp, slowing things down further, whilst you are taking them off. No thanks.

As others have pointed out you are going to be whacking a ball / ground with them anyway so don't stress about bag clatter.


----------



## dronfield (Oct 3, 2019)

lukeysafc100 said:



			Hi All,

Wondering what everyoneâ€™s thoughts are on the use of iron headcovers?

Just bought some new irons (T100s) and thinking of getting some to keep them in good condition but there seems to be a stigma around using them.
		
Click to expand...

When i bought my Mizuno MP60s back in 2006, i immediately bought some headcovers to try and protect the nice forged heads. 
In no time i got fed up with them and decided they were too much hassle - plus quite easy to lose. 

I think for most people the novelty of using them soon wears off.

Rich


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are a faff and irritation to your pp, slowing things down further, whilst you are taking them off. No thanks.

As others have pointed out you are going to be whacking a ball / ground with them anyway* so don't stress about bag clatter*.
		
Click to expand...

Once its occurred noise pollution is one of the very few pollutants that's completely 100% irreversible 

Save Our Ears


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 3, 2019)

I bought some for the last new set of irons I got, primarily to use when I carried in winter as my jaunty walk seemed to get my clubs clinking together. 

Soon gave them up as a bad job though as I found them an enormous faff and a nuisance.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2019)

To the people who find them a PITA....
Do you have headcovers on your woods, hybrids and putter...?


----------



## timd77 (Oct 3, 2019)

I initially bought some for our trip to Spain this year, bit of added protection during the flight/luggage loading malarkey. I kept them and still use them but itâ€™s mainly to stop that bloody clattering noise!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To the people who find them a PITA....
Do you have headcovers on your woods, hybrids and putter...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, good point but they seem a lot less fiddly than iron covers. I guess because wood covers etc. are a lot more loose-fitting whereas iron covers are a much snugger fit, so for me, with a touch of arthritis in my thumbs, a lot more fiddly.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To the people who find them a PITA....
Do you have headcovers on your woods, hybrids and putter...?
		
Click to expand...

Woods have paint on the crown that can easily chip.  A putter isn't swung at 80mph, unless being thrown so is not susceptible to the same damage. 
Clubs are smashed into the ground and balls at 70+ mph, a iron covers may make you feel better but it's  not protecting your irons against the most likely damage scenarios.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are a faff and irritation to your pp, slowing things down further, whilst you are taking them off. No thanks.

As others have pointed out you are going to be whacking a ball / ground with them anyway so don't stress about bag clatter.
		
Click to expand...

How can someone be â€œirritatedâ€ by a fellow playing partner having iron covers ? And slowing things down ? Do you have a putter cover or a wood cover etc ? 

I play with people who use them and certainly donâ€™t recall someone being slow because of them and certainly not irritated by them , itâ€™s a split second at the most to take a cover off


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Woods have paint on the crown that can easily chip.  A putter isn't swung at 80mph, unless being thrown so is not susceptible to the same damage.
Clubs are smashed into the ground and balls at 70+ mph, a iron covers may make you feel better but it's  not protecting your irons against the most likely damage scenarios.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to the amount of time and hassle involved in taking headcovers off rather than the reasons for having them.
When I used iron covers it took me less time to remove and store an iron cover than it did a driver or wood.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can someone be â€œirritatedâ€ by a fellow playing partner having iron covers ? And slowing things down ? Do you have a putter cover or a wood cover etc ?

I play with people who use them and certainly donâ€™t recall someone being slow because of them and certainly not irritated by them , itâ€™s a split second at the most to take a cover off
		
Click to expand...

They are a waste of time though.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I was referring to the amount of time and hassle involved in taking headcovers off rather than the reasons for having them.
When I used iron covers it took me less time to remove and store an iron cover than it did a driver or wood.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough,  yes I'd agree they don't slow anyone down.


----------



## Crow (Oct 3, 2019)

It's a personal choice.

They're not for me, how could I admire the beauty of the heads if they're all covered up?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			They are a waste of time though.
		
Click to expand...

So, apparently, are waterproof shoes........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 3, 2019)

I use them, always have done, each to their own.
I believe they give a bit of added protection in the bag or when taking them in and out of the boot etc.
Never lost one.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			So, apparently, are waterproof shoes........

Click to expand...

I've just got a pair of speith 3. I'll let you know.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Once its occurred noise pollution is one of the very few pollutants that's completely 100% irreversible 

Save Our Ears 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, buy a better bag . It is not a big deal but the OP asked a question. In my experience it seems to take people longer to take off iron covers, they seem to be more fiddly, than for drivers or putters. Don't know why, maybe they have just been a bit clumsy. They do also seem prone to being lost mid course so time is spent scouring the ground, retracing steps.

It doesn't apply to everyone with iron head covers, just my experience of the majority.

In terms of the question, 'do people not have covers on drivers or putter', yes they do. If however they are only removing them for those two items then it only happens twice per hole. If they have covers for every club then clearly it is happening every time a club is removed from the bag, ie it is more often.

Don't take it so personally iron cover people, we are just answering a question.


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha, buy a better bag . It is not a big deal but the OP asked a question. In my experience it seems to take people longer to take off iron covers, they seem to be more fiddly, than for drivers or putters. Don't know why, maybe they have just been a bit clumsy. They do also seem prone to being lost mid course so time is spent scouring the ground, retracing steps.

It doesn't apply to everyone with iron head covers, just my experience of the majority.

In terms of the question, 'do people not have covers on drivers or putter', yes they do. If however they are only removing them for those two items then it only happens twice per hole. If they have covers for every club then clearly it is happening every time a club is removed from the bag, ie it is more often.

*Don't take it so personally iron cover people, we are just answering a question*.
		
Click to expand...

That's just what Jesus said!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I use them, always have done, each to their own.
I believe they give a bit of added protection in the bag or when taking them in and out of the boot etc.
Never lost one. 

Click to expand...

Ah, but you are special


----------



## DRW (Oct 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Its worth having them just to get rid of the annoying 'clatter' noise
		
Click to expand...

I had them at one stage when I used to carry, the clattering noise drove me nuts. Head covers it was, solved the problem and they do look kind of cool 

That was until I lost a couple and then stopped carrying due to age.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

I use them. Always have. I have the ones made by big teeth. Faux leather, and nicely lined. They don't fall of, get lost, take time to remove. They stop bag chatter, either when carrying, when bouncing about in my car boot, and when on my electric trolley. Can't see the problem.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

Not for me. Can't be bothered taking them on and off for every single shot, waste of time and effort. All the dents in my irons have been from shots where I hit an unseen stone etc, not from tapping together in the bag. Really not worth it.

Those comparing it to driver & putter headcovers - I feel like the driver head is more prone to scratching, and you only get it out maybe 10-11 times in the round so it's worth it. The putter wouldn't get any damage from use either, so worth protecting it from bag chatter, as opposed to irons where that's the least of the damage they'd take.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 3, 2019)

When I bought an old set of blades they came with head covers, I found them a right faff to get on and off.


----------



## mister v (Oct 3, 2019)

the old head cover debate.......... i had some bought for me by a relative one christmas because thats what people who dont play golf by golfers, i tried to look pleased and chucked them in the shed never to be seen again.............. until i bought some new M2's and i couldnt bare the clatter so fished the covers out the shed and popped them on and have used them ever since.
I will speak to my regular PP's and find out if i have been slowing down play


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			No. Awful thing
Close thread
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



_Open thread_

Yes, get some

_Close thread _

Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Oct 3, 2019)

I have some on my tm p770's.  my friend doesn't with his p750's.   he's look completely battered with chatter marks all over.  mine look new after nearly 2 years


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't like ones where the number isn't clearly visible. Makes it harder to see which club your oppo has just hit on a par 3


----------



## hovis (Oct 3, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			They are a waste of time though.
		
Click to expand...

how is looking after your clubs and preventing them being covered in chatter marks a waste of time.   my irons cost Â£800.   do you have a cover on your phone?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			To the people who find them a PITA....
Do you have headcovers on your woods, hybrids and putter...?
		
Click to expand...

Yes to having headcovers on woods etc but they all come off as soon as the clubs are on the buggy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yes to having headcovers on woods etc but they all come off as soon as the clubs are on the buggy.
		
Click to expand...

Buggy!?!? 

Don't get me started on buggies........ 

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 3, 2019)

No. 

I was already a bit annoyed at the downside of getting a new putter was that I'd have to keep the head cover on it. 

Just something else to faff about with.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Buggy!?!?

Don't get me started on buggies........

ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Walk in winter, when its cooler, but walking in high 30's, like today, no chance.


----------



## IainP (Oct 3, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I don't like ones where the number isn't clearly visible. Makes it harder to see which club your oppo has just hit on a par 3 

Click to expand...

I played with someone with covers & big numbers who deliberately put them on the wrong irons for matchplay games!


----------



## GG26 (Oct 3, 2019)

I used iron covers when I was using forged irons, but not with my current set which are not forged.


----------



## trevor (Oct 3, 2019)

I use covers on my driver and Woods with graphite shafts as they are the long type and stop the shaft wearing away in the bag. Once had a driver shaft snap due to being so worn.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Yes to having headcovers on woods etc but they all come off as soon as the clubs are on the buggy.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped doing that ages ago. My buggy went over a bump, and my 5i bashed into the crown of my new driver, taking a chip out of the paint. Head covers on for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2019)

Never understood the take the headcovers off on a buggy thing.  They still bump about so I dont want them to clatter about.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes for forged clubs and no for steel/cast clubs


----------



## Sats (Oct 3, 2019)

God no. Just stop. Worse than old bald men with a dodgy ponytail.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 3, 2019)

I have always used them, never lost one and putting them on or taking them off is quick as you can stick the cover in your pocket and put it back on as you walk back to your trolley. Never had a complaint about slow play.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 3, 2019)

hovis said:



			how is looking after your clubs and preventing them being covered in chatter marks a waste of time.   my irons cost Â£800.   do you have a cover on your phone?
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, what is it you are protecting them for or from ? The only thing it can be is clatter marks, which means absolutely nothing when it comes to shot hitting.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 3, 2019)

Sats said:



			God no. Just stop. Worse than old bald men with a dodgy ponytail.
		
Click to expand...

hey what's wrong with having bald head and a ponytail


----------



## 6535 (Oct 4, 2019)

I play blades, I didn't used to but I do now. I want them to look good as long as possible. And I don't give a shee ite what others say.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Genuine question, what is it you are protecting them for or from ? *The only thing it can be is clatter marks, which means absolutely nothing when it comes to shot hitting*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its just the clatter & as you say that's likely nowt compared to hitting a full shot; although circa 10,000 steps carrying is a lot of clatters per round so they'll definitely build up 
(its perfectly possible I don't hit a couple of ions in a round so they'll get zero shot damage but if they're adjacent in the bag they'll get 10,000 tiny clatters as they hit off each other. Not that I'm walking mind )

I just want them to stay looking smart for as long as I can, same as I would if buying a car or new shoes, anything really. Its not even about resale, I don't much care about their value if I wanted to sell them on, I just want them to stay looking smart while they're mine. I've had my current irons 2Â½ years and put 100+ rounds on them but they genuinely look like they're three months old


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hovis (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Genuine question, what is it you are protecting them for or from ? The only thing it can be is clatter marks, which means absolutely nothing when it comes to shot hitting.
		
Click to expand...

purely to keep them in good condition.  do you have a head cover on your putter?     also, at some point I'm going to sell them.   this can only help me get more for them


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 4, 2019)

hovis said:



			purely to keep them in good condition.  do you have a head cover on your putter?     also, at some point I'm going to sell them.   this can only help me get more for them
		
Click to expand...

I sort of get it, but then I think what they are being subjected to in a full shot and it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 4, 2019)

hovis said:



			purely to keep them in good condition.  do you have a head cover on your putter?     also, at some point I'm going to sell them.   this can only help me get more for them
		
Click to expand...

My putters head cover lives in my boot 

Only clubs with covers are the woods


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I use them, always have done, each to their own.
I believe they give a bit of added protection in the bag or when taking them in and out of the boot etc.
Never lost one. 

Click to expand...

As you say, â€œeach to their own.â€

Whoever owns them gets to decide how they want to look after them. There isnâ€™t really a right way or a wrong way, just â€œyourâ€ way.


----------



## woofers (Oct 4, 2019)

Most of the Pros and Cons summed up so far apart from one. You should make sure your iron is scrupulously clean after striking the ball before replacing said cover, otherwise there will be more scratches from grit, etc to the club face than any amount of â€˜clankingâ€™.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 4, 2019)

hovis said:



			purely to keep them in good condition.  do you have a head cover on your putter?     also, at some point I'm going to sell them.   this can only help me get more for them
		
Click to expand...

I personally couldn't careless if someone had them on or not, it's just my opinion that they are incredibly gay.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I personally couldn't careless if someone had them on or not, it's just my opinion that they are *incredibly gay.*

Click to expand...

Nothing beats a good old derogatory comment to put a point across ðŸ™„


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing beats a good old derogatory comment to put a point across ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

True but it did make me laugh


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing beats a good old derogatory comment to put a point across ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Back to the 80's


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 4, 2019)

No - too much of a faff.  Besides - they are golf clubs not the family crystal.

And when I used to carry - and when I occasionally still do - I like the gentle chatter of the club heads - for me one of the sounds of golf.  I'd walk with my right hand on the clubheads as they gently clinked together - it made me feel 'close' to my clubs.  Yes I know - that probably sounds a little odd.


----------



## Slab (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I personally couldn't careless if someone had them on or not, it's just my opinion that they are incredibly gay.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you go for these bad boys




I think they might change your position


----------



## User20204 (Oct 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing beats a good old derogatory comment to put a point across ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

My apologies, would you have preferred I said I thought they were macho.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			My apologies, would you have preferred I said I thought they were macho.
		
Click to expand...

You're only making it worse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 4, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			My apologies, would you have preferred I said I thought they were macho.
		
Click to expand...

No I preferred that you didnâ€™t use any sort of derogatory comment aimed at people that use something you donâ€™t like - how about just saying â€œI donâ€™t like themâ€ or canâ€™t see the point of them etc - why a finger needs to be pointed just because someone uses an iron cover Iâ€™ll never know.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2019)

If a club isn't supplied with a headcover I don't put one on it


----------



## User20204 (Oct 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No I preferred that you didnâ€™t use any sort of derogatory comment aimed at people that use something you donâ€™t like - how about just saying â€œI donâ€™t like themâ€ or canâ€™t see the point of them etc - why a finger needs to be pointed just because someone uses an iron cover Iâ€™ll never know.
		
Click to expand...

You need to relax, my post was not aimed at anyone, it was my opinion of said covers.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 4, 2019)

Personally don't get why there's so much hate for them. I don't use them myself but my old man does and his irons always look so immaculately presented I wonder why I don't buy some.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2019)

I have just ordered some so steer clear of me in the showers at the next forum meet


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 4, 2019)

I've got a set. Purely to reduce bag chatter because I find it annoying. Nice peaceful walk on the golf course and then a load of metal starts banging against each other? It's also made a right mess of the back of the clubs - where the logo is seems to be exactly where the leading edge of the next club sits so they've pretty much all been buggered up.

Don't get the time argument at all. Pull club out of bag, head cover in pocket, address ball, hit ball. Done. However, I have just bought myself a new bag with 14 dividers and so far the chatter is a lot less (noticeable), so I may well get rid...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 4, 2019)

Blimey good to see the overly offended brigade are still going strong ðŸ˜³ â„ï¸ 

Personally I just couldnâ€™t be arsed taking the head covers off all the time. 
Maybe if I had forged irons I would.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Blimey good to see the overly offended brigade are still going strong ðŸ˜³ â„ï¸

Personally I just couldnâ€™t be arsed taking the head covers off all the time.
Maybe if I had forged irons I would.
		
Click to expand...

Mine are forged but arenâ€™t particularly damaged.

As for people talking about resale value. I buy clubs to use myself, Iâ€™ve never bought any with a thought to flogging them onto someone else down the line. 
Perhaps the lesson to be learnt here is that people might do better if they bought the right clubs and stuck to using them rather than chopping and changing!


----------



## Birdie2 (Oct 4, 2019)

Absolutely not. Never. Please don't!!!!!


----------



## 6535 (Oct 4, 2019)

My new ones are on their wayðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Sats (Oct 5, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			hey what's wrong with having bald head and a ponytail 

Click to expand...

A lot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			I've got a set. Purely to reduce bag chatter because I find it annoying. *Nice peaceful walk on the golf course and then a load of metal starts banging against each other? *It's also made a right mess of the back of the clubs - where the logo is seems to be exactly where the leading edge of the next club sits so they've pretty much all been buggered up.

Don't get the time argument at all. Pull club out of bag, head cover in pocket, address ball, hit ball. Done. However, I have just bought myself a new bag with 14 dividers and so far the chatter is a lot less (noticeable), so I may well get rid...
		
Click to expand...

The crunch of metal spikes on a cockleshell path, the sound of the sea, the rustling from the wind, the birdsong and the clink of a set of blades as you stroll a links fairway.  All part of the experience for me, which iron head covers remove.

Each to their own.


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 5, 2019)

I need to check if I am gay, I didn't think so.....


----------



## hovis (Oct 5, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			I need to check if I am gay, I didn't think so.....
		
Click to expand...

how does one check? ðŸ˜


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2019)

hovis said:



			how does one check? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Do you prefer new or old Madonna songs?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2019)

Should only be sold as a set:-

1. Ball retriever.
2. Set of iron covers.
3. Poker chip markers >2mm in height.

Only gamed by bigots.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hmmm, as per my previous post, I have them to stop the clattering, never had a problem with them... lost 2 today! ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ Trousers pockets not deep enough.


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Should only be sold as a set:-

1. Ball retriever.
2. Set of iron covers.
3. Poker chip markers >2mm in height.

Only gamed by bigots. 

Click to expand...

You could combine with the over 50s gift set and include the ball picker that goes on the end of the putter


----------



## sunshine (Oct 9, 2019)

It's very rare to see a low handicap golfer with iron covers. Not judging, just an observation.


----------

